# هدية الصباح : صحي أوي أوي



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2010)

BATHROOM INSTALLATION DETAILS

BATHROOM INSTALLATION DETAILS.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## mohamed mech (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً كثيراُ 
الهديه القادمة عاوزنها تكون ( صحى خالص خالص )


----------



## hamadalx (29 أبريل 2010)

غالى وحتفضل غالى


----------



## الدكة (30 أبريل 2010)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً كثيراُ
> الهديه القادمة عاوزنها تكون ( صحى خالص خالص )


 

علم ونفذ
حول
طلباتك أوامر
حول


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> غالى وحتفضل غالى


 

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
أقول ايه والا أيه


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

الدكة قال:


> رائع بارك الله فيك


 

يا دكة أنت الأساسي
ونحن على دكة الأحتياط
تشكر يا غالي يا زين


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً كثيراُ
> الهديه القادمة عاوزنها تكون ( صحى خالص خالص )


 

منتظرين اقتراح إسم البعده والبعده وووووووو


----------



## hooka (29 أكتوبر 2012)

No Such file ya handsa

Bs bardo shokern


----------



## zanitty (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الملف اتشال يا باشا و اسمه بيغرينى عاوز اشوفه


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> الملف اتشال يا باشا و اسمه بيغرينى عاوز اشوفه



محمد ياميكانيك
ارجو اعادة رفع الملف من اجل عيون الغالي
لعدة ايام وانا ابحث عنه وسط ملفاتي المبعثرة
ولم اتوفر عليه


----------



## mohamed mech (8 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> محمد ياميكانيك
> ارجو اعادة رفع الملف من اجل عيون الغالي
> لعدة ايام وانا ابحث عنه وسط ملفاتي المبعثرة
> ولم اتوفر عليه


تدفع كام :70:


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> تدفع كام :70:



ثمن خروف العيد


----------



## mohamed mech (8 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> ثمن خروف العيد




إتفقنا و يبقى خروف مندى و نعزم عليه شباب الملتقى 
بس فى إثنين نعطيهم ربع الخروف لوحديهم ونحن الرابحين زانيتى والطمونى


BATHROOM INSTALLATION DETAILS.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## zanitty (11 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> إتفقنا و يبقى خروف مندى و نعزم عليه شباب الملتقى
> بس فى إثنين نعطيهم ربع الخروف لوحديهم ونحن الرابحين زانيتى والطمونى
> 
> 
> BATHROOM INSTALLATION DETAILS.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download



لن اتنازل عن الثلث (لوحدى)


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بالهناء و الشفاء يا اعز الاصدقاء 
كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## mohamed mech (11 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لن اتنازل عن الثلث (لوحدى)


ليه هو انت مش حاجز الثلث اللى عند ست منو سيب لنا ده يا تجيب ثلثك وتتيجى بيه


----------



## abdou ramdan (12 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## zanitty (12 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> ليه هو انت مش حاجز الثلث اللى عند ست منو سيب لنا ده يا تجيب ثلثك وتتيجى بيه



لا يا معلم 
تلت عند ست مانو 
و تلت عندك 
و ادور على اى تلت تالت و اكمل الخروف و اكسب الهديه بقى


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (12 نوفمبر 2012)

والله ياحبايب
القعدة معكم أطيب من الأطايب​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لا يا معلم
> تلت عند ست مانو
> و تلت عندك
> و ادور على اى تلت تالت و اكمل الخروف و اكسب الهديه بقى



عينى يا صحبى هتفاوض مع عبد العاطى تسلمنا الثلث نسلمك الخروف
التسليم بالرياض
و كلمة السر برعى


----------



## zanitty (13 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> عينى يا صحبى هتفاوض مع عبد العاطى تسلمنا الثلث نسلمك الخروف
> التسليم بالرياض
> و كلمة السر برعى



ما انت عارف انى عندى حساسيه من الرياض 
مسامحكو يا واد عمى


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (19 سبتمبر 2015)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------

